# The Green Machine



## A/A Fuel GTX (Feb 7, 2014)

Has anyone ever purchased anything from the Green Machine in the UK? James Findley has some wonderful creations in aquascaping that I'd like to try to copy. I'm concerned about doing business with a company across the pond as the shipping costs will probably be extremely high especially when ordering substrate products. Is there a comparable vendor here in the states? I especially like the Green Machine because they are willing to work with you regarding design issues and the like.


----------

